
How Long Should Your SaaS Software Trial Period Be? - gk1
http://tomtunguz.com/how-long-free-trial/
======
dredmorbius
Working a smaller shop, 30 days frequently translates to at best a day or two
of actual use of a product. Given the hassle or a 30-day vs. 90-day trial, and
equivalent products, I'll eliminate the short trial up fron among a set of
offerings.

